# eye tv sur mac



## dzour (19 Décembre 2010)

Bonjour !
Alors voilà je ne m'y connais strictement rien à eye tv, mais je trouve le concept de base plutôt sympa : visionner toutes les chaînes de la TNT sur son écran mac.
En effet, j'ai un Mac OS X, avec un écran plutôt conséquent, que je trouve assez grand pour servir de télé. Mais je le répète : je ne m'y connais strictement rien en eye tv 

Comment ça fonctionne ? Sur le site du fournisseur je vois des clés USB : ça fonctionne comme la clé 3G +, partout où on va ? Y a-t-il des limites de visionnage (comme sur la clé 3G, une fois dépassé un quota de mémoire, on réduit de moitié la connexion internet ? ). Enfin, le rendu est-il plutôt beau ?

Voilà merci d'avance 

PS : j'espère avoir posté le sujet dans le bon forum... Si c'est pas le cas, désolé


----------



## DarkMoineau (19 Décembre 2010)

Ah Eye TV: en fait il s'agit d'un tunner TV. Donc le fabricant fournit une a deux antennes pour capter la TNT mais tu peux aussi mettre un câble coaxial, le même que celui de ta TV. En fait tant qu'il y a un connecteur compatible avec la clef, ça marche. Et la EyeTV Hybrid est d'ailleurs compatible signaux numériques/analogiques. 

Au final j'en suis satisfait, l'image elle va dépendre du signal et de ton écran, ainsi que du processeur pour le traitement d'images HD.


----------



## jpetit2 (22 Décembre 2010)

Depuis la bascule totale vers la TNT (disparition de l'analogique) mon Eye TV HYBRID dysfonctionne : elle ne trouve que 5 chaînes sur les 18 de la TNT, même en faisant un balayage approfondi. C'est très frustrant. Tout se passe comme si la base de référence (2127) n'incluait pas les nouvelles fréquences.
J'ai donc uniquement France2, France3, France5, France Ô, et LCP sur la fréquence des 690,25 Mhz (antenne DVB-T). Quelqu'un aurait-il une explication?


----------



## DarkMoineau (23 Décembre 2010)

Alors là je sais pas. J'ai pas eu le moindre problème. Passe par le SAV sinon.


----------



## jpetit2 (24 Décembre 2010)

J'ai trouvé la manip pour rentrer individuellement les fréquences; pour une fréquence donnée, il trouve bien les différentes chaînes incluses dans ce canal. Ce qui est bizarre, c'est que le décalage de fréquence varie trop (160Mhz puis 320 etc etc ) alors que les fréquences utilisées en France se terminent par 250 Mhz. Est-ce la raison qui fait que le balayage automatique ne repère pas ces fréquences? Si qq d'Elgato lit ce forum, peut-être pourrait-il répondre.


----------

